# Chmury: song (lied)



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Song. Lied. I'm composing.

What I'm presenting here is:

1) introduction on piano - it's ment to express disturbed and heroic badassness, combination of beethovenian piano style with something a'la theme from first movement of Chopin's 2nd Piano Sonata. It opens the song and I think it will do for coda as well, with last, high, long note from the singer over it.

2) first melodic motive (trombone = singer (tenor/baritone)) - the words that it's made for are two first stanzas from the poem.

About the poem:

It's poem written by Juliusz Słowacki - glory to him:










XIXth century dude. The poem is entitled "The Clouds" (Chmury), kind of "tra la la, me great artist and human stand above all those little bitches, common creatures, they will be buried in miserable ground, my way leads through the divine clouds, kiss my *** basterds". I totally identify myself with this massage and therefore I'm writing the song. I know that my abstract of poem doesn't give you full image of what's going on but music will tell you all the rest. Maybe I will seek out and attach full translation of the poem if there will be some interest in this thread as the work will progress.

The link:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fchmury


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

And I should be expected to take criticism from someone that writes this disgusting 'music'?

What the world has come to...

Now I know why he attacks my music, because he just cant stand the extreme superiority of my music to his, therefore he feels that he must attack it.

Child play at its worst.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus (Dec 9, 2010)

@ Saul

Can you point out where exactly Aramis' work goes wrong?
It is easy to say you dislike something, but afterwards it is only fair to point out the exact reasons, or even to give some remedies.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Actually I don't like it myself anymore, that is the way I wrote piano accompaniament for tenor's part which in itself is pretty marvelous. But those arpeggios... nah. Especially in second variant they ruin everything. I must start from the beginning.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus (Dec 9, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Actually I don't like it myself anymore, that is the way I wrote piano accompaniament for tenor's part which in itself is pretty marvelous. But those arpeggios... nah. Especially in second variant they ruin everything. I must start from the beginning.


I think this is a normal processus of growth in composing, as long as you are willing to learn.
Along the way it is very logical if you start to dislike some aspects or even whole pieces of your creations.
This means you are honest with yourself and that you have the inherent capacity of evolving.
Every composer falls in love with the notes he writes, but there comes a time you have to let them go in order to develop.


----------

